# Help with smoking snack sticks



## ajb2320 (Jan 4, 2011)

I am ready to start stuffing my deer meat for my snack sticks.  My question is: what is the temperature I should be using in my mes 40. When should I put the Smoke to it. How long will it take? Should I take them out at 160 internal temp? Do I stick them in cold water when I'm done?  I could use some guidance this is my first time.


----------



## coffee_junkie (Jan 4, 2011)

My advice would be to start with a kit and follow the directions exactly. This will give you a good idea how to smoke, how much cure to use etc. I use Hi Country Snack foods kits still with some really great results. http://www.hicountry.com/


----------



## paredneck42 (Jan 31, 2011)

Anybody want a real good sweet stick recipe let me know!!


----------



## canadianwild (Feb 27, 2011)

Yes please post it.


----------

